# Am Interested In becoming A Brother



## WantToBeMansion (May 12, 2011)

I am Derek and I am in New York. Are there any brothers in this area that can help lead me in the right direction on any at that. If so please message me or reply I would appreciate it.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 12, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!

Hopefully one of our NY based Brethren will be in contact with you soon.


----------



## WantToBeMansion (May 12, 2011)

Me too


----------



## robert leachman (May 12, 2011)

Look up the Grand Lodge of New York.  There should be a way to find a lodge near you.


----------



## WantToBeMansion (May 12, 2011)

Ok will do


----------



## Beathard (May 12, 2011)

There is a page on joining (http://www.nymasons.org/spotlight/becoming-a-mason.html) and a lodge locator (http://www.nymasons.org/component/webmapplus/).  There is even a link to a downloadable application at the first link.


----------



## deleonb (Jan 10, 2012)

*Interested in becoming a member.*

I'm currently located in North Carolina and would like to become a member.


----------

